
The Unraveling of AT&T, Part 2 - cfmcdonald
https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2019/03/23/the-unraveling-part-2/
======
benj111
I recommend the entire blog. Its a chronological history of
communication/computing starting at signal fires and working forward.

~~~
Djvacto
If it's chronological, wouldn't it be best to start at the beginning? I
haven't seen a link to the "first post" yet, though it may simply be hiding
from me.

~~~
Djvacto
To anyone looking for the same thing I was, if you go to the bottom and hit
"Meta" under categories, you'll find it only contains the first blog post
where he details what the blog will be about, and then you can hit next post
to start there.

~~~
mbreese
[https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2018/09/19/the-
unravel...](https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2018/09/19/the-unraveling-
part-1/)

------
ericwood
This is fantastic. I've been super fascinated with the Long Lines program and
would love any suggestions y'all have for additional reading that's in a
format like this. There's a lot of great info on long-lines.net, but I'd love
more higher-level writing like this to get more historical context.

